# Why I love my Stream!!



## NJBLUESMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

Well simply it works as advertised but with the added benefit of saving lots of cash!!!

Yes lots of mullah!!

I am about to leave on a work trip for 5 days and usually I rent movies or download some seasons / shows off of itunes and now I just dowloaded about 20 shows such as 

Sons of Anarchy
Hell on Wheels
Revolution
NCIS
Fanatasy Football
Game On 
New Normal etc..

While I can not copy shows from HBO & Sho and such I can at least watch them at home and save the rest for travel.

While I know each different cable operator has different flags set I should recover the cost easily in 1 year! 

Bob


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I love mine because I no longer fall asleep on the couch watching TV. My couch is terrible and every time I slept on it I would have a horrible nights sleep and usually wake up with a stiff neck. However I still slept on it frequently because my wife wont let me put a TV in the bedroom and I have a hard time falling asleep in silence. So a lot of time I would end up falling asleep on the couch while watching TV. Now when I get tired I grab my iPad, setup whatever I'm watching on the Stream and put it on the nightstand on my side of the bed. I have not spent one night on the couch since I got it 3 weeks ago. 

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You can't have a TV in the bedroom, but can have an iPad *watching* TV???

Seems like separate bedrooms might be in order. (I'm being serious.)


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

No, a TV is often a big monstrosity that affects the room's focus and feng shui. I know many couples that choose to leave the TV *out* of the bedroom, for very specific reasons. A portable tablet though, squeaks by. I get it.


----------



## NJBLUESMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

Same here wife doesnt want a tv in the bedroom so the Ipad fits a nice niche pllus I do have a guest room with a premiere hookup for those late night games!


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

After years of using Slingbox and Vulkano boxes I've enjoyed using the Stream because the user controls work so well. I rarely ever even tried streaming outside my network on the other boxes because the video quality (due to bandwidth) and crumby control response made the experience a pain.

I'm slightly embarrassed to report that I've actually watched three sports events simultaneously on my TV and two iPads. More than once.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

WestTx said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to report that I've actually watched three sports events simultaneously on my TV and two iPads. More than once.


Nothing embarrassing about that. It's one of the best uses for the stream I've heard of so far.


----------



## NJBLUESMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

It is awesome for football. I have it tuned into the red zone chanell on Sundays


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Fofer said:


> feng shui


I sure hope you're joking.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mattack said:


> I sure hope you're joking.


Not in the slightest. Lots and lots of people, interior designers, and heck, _relationship experts_, contend that having a TV as the centerpiece in the bedroom isn't always a good idea.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My wife's issue has nothing to do with feng shui. It's more a problem that I come to bed several hours after she does and a big, bright, loud TV wakes her up. A small iPad on my side of the bed that only has to be loud enough for me to hear it a foot away doesn't bother her. 

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Not in the slightest. Lots and lots of people, interior designers, and heck, _relationship experts_, contend that having a TV as the centerpiece in the bedroom isn't always a good idea.


"TV as a centerpiece isn't always a good idea" is completely different from unscientific mumbo jumbo.

(But as Joey said on "Friends", paraphrase, "What do you point your chairs at?")


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, well, sez you. I happen to agree with the tenets of feng shui, and have seen its benefits firsthand. I also have heard the advice about televisions and master bedrooms. And this is veering off-topic, anyway.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

For some women, the bedroom is their 'woman cave'.
Very rarely have I seen a woman cave with a TV in it.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Fofer said:


> No, a TV is often a big monstrosity that affects the room's focus and feng shui. I know many couples that choose to leave the TV *out* of the bedroom, for very specific reasons. A portable tablet though, squeaks by. I get it.


For me (I am the wife) the TV is a very important piece of furniture in my bedroom. I have a gorgeous 42" Sony GTV right at the foot of my bed. Looks like a giant iPad in landscape mode... hides the TiVo premiere quite nicely.

I feel sorry for you guys who aren't allowed a TV in the bedroom. I love curling up in bed on a cold winter night to watch some shows before sleep.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The bedroom thing seems odd to me. The bedroom should be about the bed and what you do in the bed. And most people watch TV while in the Bed. Which usually means a TV in the bedroom. Although I don't like to watch TV in bed but my girlfriend likes to. And I do have one in my bedroom, but don't really use it very much.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a TV in my bedroom that gets maybe an hour of use a day. I like to watch raymond before i go to bed to de-compress


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

HeatherA said:


> I feel sorry for you guys who aren't allowed a TV in the bedroom.


Don't feel sorry for them. They're having sex.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Can you use a TiVo Stream to stream to an HDTV in a spare bedroom?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Did some quick research. Sounds like what I need is a Mini... Have they announced a release date yet?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Not yet.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fofer said:


> Not yet.


Ah. Okay. Thanks Fofer. That's what I feared. For some reason I can no longer use MRV to transfer shows from the Elite to either of the Series 3's in the bedroom and Playroom. Something like the Mini would eliminate the need for new DVR's and would allow me to lose some Cable Outlet and CableCard fees. When the Mini comes out I'm going to be all over it.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

bedroom is for sleeping/reading/and other "activities". watch TV in the living room / office 
We've had one in the room before - and it got rarely used, maybe turned on once a week. Really the only time I was used was when someone was home sick...

I love the notion of using the ipad to stream TV to the bedroom if I want to watch something there. I've done it before with HBO2go. This just opens up the possibilities.


----------

